# رشاشات الحريق - الجزء الثاني... كتاب باللغة العربية .. ماتريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (16 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب الثالث عشر من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

رشاشات الحريق - جزء ثان

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على NFPA 13 إصدار 2013 .. إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

وأنا لا أجيز لأحد أخذ المعلومات من الكتاب للتربح والكسب


الكتب السابقة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t450104.html​


----------



## hikal007 (16 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمران احمد (16 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا و أسال المولى " عز و جل " ان يرزقك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه


----------



## hassanaiy (16 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## Nile Man (16 أكتوبر 2014)

thanks a lot


----------



## silver star (16 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا و أسال المولى " عز و جل " ان يرزقك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه​


----------



## أكرم حمزه (19 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mortdy (21 أكتوبر 2014)

لا إله الا انت سبحانك ........ إني كنت من الظالمين​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

ما شاء الله
بارك الله بكم


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

الف شكر


----------



## ecc1010 (14 مارس 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------

